# Big Problem



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright we have a 17' Lake Sport, not the best boat but it catches fish. Since we have had it (7 years)wehave been fixin her up slowly but surely. Well right now we are trying to change out the front seat with one of those little seats you see on most newer bass boats.

Problem, we dont have a way of gettinto the bolts that hold the seat mout to the boat because, they are up under neath the bow.

Well we went to go pull up the bow but couldnt find any screws or bolts. then we looked up under the storage area to find that the screws are up under the carpet on the bow. The only way we could think of to get to them is by prying up the bow, but if there is another wayI would like to know. We dont want to pry it upjust for it to mess up the carpet or possible the aluminum.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Not being familiar with that boat as I'm sure others are also, a few pictures wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm sure after that you will get some suggestions.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyway to drill an access hole and put a hatch on it for future access??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As said, need pix's.



But it sounds like the boat is made of aluminum?



Lot's of times when reworking a boat with no access you have to put a pie hole hatch in.



Buy the pie hole hatch first, before you cut the hole!



Don't pry and bend the alum. It will never be right again.



Choose a pie hole of the proper size to get your arm thru.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

well thanks guys for the advice.

we ended up pulling up the screws and just completely redoing the bow. not as much work as it seems. we had to pull out 18 rusty screws [replaced all with ss screws]thenhad to take out the bolts for the seat mout and replace the old mout with the new one, and finally add new seat pole and seat. took about 7hrs

sorry no pics have to get new camera battery


----------

